# Merry Christmas



## ironman123 (Dec 23, 2018)

Well folks and fellow Wood Barterers I will be on my way in a couple of hours to some grand and great children s for Christmas. Might not get a chance to be on here till after Christmas so I want to wish you all and your families a safe and Merry Christmas.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas to you Ray. Be safe on the trip and enjoy the time with your family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas Ray .. safe travels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pinky (Dec 23, 2018)

HO HO HO!!!

Merry Woodmas and a Happy Burl Year!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 23, 2018)

Thank you all. We are on our way with 8 dozen of tamales.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas- Be safe. Traveling myself after Christmas- 400 miles East with U-haul trailer for daughter and back. 5 mt. passes in the winter what could go wrong.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas Ray


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Ray!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry x mas everyone!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry catsmas! Says Mr. Felix.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Merry catsmas! Says Mr. Felix.
> View attachment 157550



Good looking tree Greg, some awesome ornaments!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## drycreek (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all safe travels
Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 23, 2018)

Been off for 4 days. Go back tomorrow. I volunteered to work and let the other guys with young kids/grandkids have off. But next year, I'm off so I can spend it with my first grandkid that will be here in June. Merry Christmas to my Woodbarter family. Enjoy the time with the family and remember what the true meaning of the holiday is.

Reactions: Like 6 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 23, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Merry catsmas! Says Mr. Felix.
> View attachment 157550


And our Jonah sends his best wishes to Felix.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 23, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Been off for 4 days. Go back tomorrow. I volunteered to work and let the other guys with young kids/grandkids have off. But next year, I'm off so I can spend it with my first grandkid that will be here in June. Merry Christmas to my Woodbarter family. Enjoy the time with the family and remember what the true meaning of the holiday is.


Sounds like a great plan. Merry Christmas Eric.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 23, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Merry Christmas- Be safe. Traveling myself after Christmas- 400 miles East with U-haul trailer for daughter and back. 5 mt. passes in the winter what could go wrong.....


Fill that trailer with wood and just keep on driving!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas, all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas to you all. Be safe , don't expect anything but be willing to give everything. Because He gave everything for you.
God Bless

Reactions: Agree 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas to y’all! Anyone in the North West Florida area or passing thru, send me a message. Would be great to meet the WB family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Dec 23, 2018)

Enjoy those kids! That's the best a person could ever have. Merry christmas

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone... Be safe in your travels, and enjoy your time with family, this most joyous holiday!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all! If you are traveling, stay safe! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas to my friends & those I have yet to make friends with here.
May the joy of the season follow you thru out the year.
Be safe and remember those less fortunate than you at this time of year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 24, 2018)

Got to spend a few minutes on here with my Great Grand Daughter's new HP Chrome Christmas present. She wants it back so I have to go. Have a Merry one. Will be eating spicy tamales tonight and thinking of all of you. Even the short guy in San Antonio and the Mississipian.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DaveHawk (Dec 24, 2018)

And Merry Christmas from me and my elves. Tony, my son Jarrod Hector and Vick. These guys all are the very best at what they do. Tony is a master of repairs, Jarrod works out any problem and has a great customer appeal, hector is a master at stripping anything and Vick is a Spay master. I repair anything dealing with art, gilded objects, porcelain , marble, mother of pearl, Ivory and artifacts. I'm blessed to have the best and a son to carry on one day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------

